# stuff kong recipes that wont kill my carpet



## woadiestyle (Dec 30, 2008)

help plz, peanut butter makes a mess on the carpet, basic paste of anything so far doesnt work well. I know if i dont use some kind of pasty material then everything inside will fall out. Just wondering what ppl are using to save the carpet and keep the dog busy. thank you.


----------



## mjw6789 (May 25, 2009)

I break milkbones in half and put them in there. They take a little work to get out that way.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I simply wouldn't use it on the carpet. Are you freezing the peanut butter and creamy stuff? That might help. I always freeze the kongs. And we don't have carpet. 

You could train him to a towel or blanket. Put him iin the crate for kong time?


----------



## StardustInVegas (Apr 11, 2009)

I use the puppy treats for kongs - I break them up, and stuff them inside the kong. I've tried freezing the peanut butter, but she just licks the outside, and doesn't work her way inside. 

You can also try Ziggies - it does break into smaller pieces, but not to the point where it will be messy.


----------



## PillarNumber7 (Jun 2, 2009)

I tried using puppy treats, but my dogs seem to lose interest before they get them out. I've always just used peanut butter and kept the Kong outside.


----------



## omike015 (Feb 6, 2009)

woadiestyle said:


> help plz, peanut butter makes a mess on the carpet, basic paste of anything so far doesnt work well. I know if i dont use some kind of pasty material then everything inside will fall out. Just wondering what ppl are using to save the carpet and keep the dog busy. thank you.


I spread out an old bed sheet on the floor. BW has been pretty good about staying on it without much training.


----------



## StardustInVegas (Apr 11, 2009)

omike015 said:


> I spread out an old bed sheet on the floor. BW has been pretty good about staying on it without much training.


Since my dog is smaller, I also spread out an old towel on the couch (yeah, we're suckers, we allow her on the couch, but not on the coffee table, so she knows). That's where she eats her bully sticks and anything messy. I haven't realized that bull's trachea can be really messy...I wouldn't have known if it wasn't for the towel. My carpet is brown (which is gonna be totally replaced after a while and we're 100% confident that Stardust is 99.9% potty trained (1.5 months, no accidents!).

So, yeah, that's a great idea. You can use the towel and train it, "messy place" or "play towel" or some magic word. I just use, "Play here", and worked well.


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

ice. My boyfriend will put bacon pieces (pork, I know, but small pieces) in the ice. Leaves water marks if your dog lets it melt, but it dries.

kong stuff'n -spray stuff.

treats. break them if they're too big, but large enough they don't just slip out.



StardustInVegas said:


> Since my dog is smaller, I also spread out an old towel on the couch (yeah, we're suckers, we allow her on the couch, but not on the coffee table, so she knows). That's where she eats her bully sticks and anything messy. I haven't realized that bull's trachea can be really messy...I wouldn't have known if it wasn't for the towel. My carpet is brown (which is gonna be totally replaced after a while and we're 100% confident that Stardust is 99.9% potty trained (1.5 months, no accidents!).
> 
> So, yeah, that's a great idea. You can use the towel and train it, "messy place" or "play towel" or some magic word. I just use, "Play here", and worked well.


Do you use one of the many sprays that are available to get the color AND odor out of carpets? May not work with TONS of stains if the carpet is almost completely brown. But maybe a carpet cleaner would do the trick. There's also one product that comes with a black light so you can see the stains, zap them, and they're done. But if there's odor in the carpet, your dog may think it's ok to go on it.

We have Resolve, some orange smelling spray, and the UV light. maybe more. I dont know.


----------

